# I am SO ANGRY at my vet



## Chaos Ranch (May 13, 2007)

My vet has not only ruined my faith in her, but has also made my mothers day miserable to the point that I can't even do anything but sit here and worry and cry. I had to send my husband and kids to my mother in laws just to keep from ruining their day.

Yesterday afternoon I went out to do some fencing. I finished and went to check on Katie. She's my 4 year old red merle Aussie that had 9 puppies a week ago. I went inside her pen and peeked inside the 4x4 stall that she and her puppies are in. I have a fan blowing straight down on them and they were all cool, but when I said hey there Katie Bug she didn't even move. Just panting as if she never even heard me. Her puppies were crawling on her and nursing and everything else.

Welll... I knew something wasn't right. Katie always jumps up and runs into my lap when I bend down to pet her. I shook her, I kept repeating her name more and more frantically each time. I screamed for my husband to get over there quick that something was wrong with Katie.

He came over and he checked her and he pulled her out into the pen. She was lethargic, totally limp, eyes shut, just laying there panting as if she was sound asleep or something. I worked with her shaking her, jiggling her, petting her talking to her holding her head up... nothing worked.

She was perfectly fine the day before. Not a care in the world She was doing great. My friend and his wife showed up and I picked Katie up and carried her into the yard. I knew my other vet told me once that if a dog was over-heated to run cool water over their tummy and underside to cool them off. I did that. I didn't think it was heatstroke at all... no symptoms of heat stroke. No seizures, no shaking, no nothing.

I called my vet's number on my phone and my friend was there with his phone. I had the cell on speakerphone and when she gave the emergency after hours number he dialed it for me and I spoke to her. She said it would be 10 pm before she could get to her office so I went ahead and got Katie ready. I put another momma dog in with her one week old pups that adopts any puppy you want to give her. She was nursign them and cleaning them so I let them alone to keep them from being stressed.

Donnie and my friend took Katie up to the vet and left her there. I thought the first question she would ask is "what kind of pet food is she on?" NOPE... first thing she said was that she would need a $100. deposit before she could do anything :new_shocked:




: FINE.... he wrote her out her deposit and she started her on an IV and told Donnie and my friend to go ahead and leave her there. She would run a series of tests on her and call us in the morning. She said she thought she would be ok... but that she would call and let us know something.

SO... donnie left her my number and his number and came home.

This morning at 8:02 a.m. she called my friend's phone and left a message for me to call her. Ok...so why did she call my friend's phone? Why didn't she call my number ? Or Donnie's number? Those were the numbers we left with her to call. She's been our vet for 3 years...what the crap did she call his phone for?

Well... I call and I call and I call and I call... all day long Donnie and I have been calling her vet's office number, and her emebergency number and we get no answer. Not even a voice mail..nothing. I know we've called her at least 40 times today. Nothing. I texted her cell...nothing... I call and call... I can't find out a thing. She won't answer any numbers, she wont call again... I don't know if my dog is ok or not ok.

I just want to know if Katie is allright. I want to know if she's alive. I have cried and cried and cried over her and I just can't find anything out at all. I've been worried sick all day about her and can't reach that stupid ignorant vet to find out anything.

I called my friend I got my Aussies from. She used to work for a vets office. She pointed out that with this being a weekend the vet could be purposfully avoiding us so she can bill us for 3 days of after hours vetting. WHAT ?



: Yup. According to her the vet can charge us for after hours vetting for Saturday night, as well as all day Sunday, and all day Monday since I cannot drive to go get her because of my sight and would have to wait until 4:30 when my husband gets off work and can make it up there to get her. :no: :no:

FINE... bill be for all of it, I don't care. I just want to know how my Katie is doing... I want to know if she's alive... I want to know if my puppies are orphans and if I need to get some puppy formula for them. I want to know what's going on with my Katie.

I had 500. put back for earnest money on the house we're trying to buy. I already told Donnie I will forfiet the house totally just to pay the vet bill with that money... I don't care about the money, I care about my dog and I want to know something about her. I have to know if she's ok or not.

I will never ever use this vet again. I think it's cruel and mean not to at least say on the voice mail this morning whether she was still fighting to stay alive...;whether she lost her...whether she was fine....something... some little something would be better than just a cold "I'm calling to leave a message for Kim Clayton to call me at my after hours number".

:no:



:



:


----------



## lvponies (May 13, 2007)

Oh my God!!! I know you must be so scared and frantic at this point. What the heck is wrong with that vet??



:



: I am so very sorry you are having to go through this!!! I wish there was something I could do to ease your worry. :ugh:


----------



## Sonya (May 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry...how terrible. I hope she is ok, I know it's killing you not knowing what's going on...especially since there are puppies to contend with too....my advice would be to go pick her up tomorrow morning and take her somewhere else (which is just more stress on Katie unfortunately)...at this point I wouldn't be paying the vet at all...how inconsiderate!

I know some may say "well the vet has a life too"...unfortunately they don't, if they don't want to be bothered with emergencies on weekends/nights then they need to make that clear to their clients so their clients can take their beloved pets to someone who can be bothered and really does care about the client, as well as the animal..

((big hugs))

keep us updated.


----------



## Reble (May 13, 2007)

So Sorry, Thinking of you and Katie. I sure hope no news is Good News :new_shocked:


----------



## minisaremighty (May 13, 2007)

:new_shocked: OMG. That is sooooooo unacceptable. You make sure that when you get your dog back home that you spread the word as far and wide as you can about this vet. Tell everyone you know and have them pass it on too. NO vet should EVER be unreachable for that amount of time when they take an animal in as an emergency after hours or on a weekend. EVER. I can understand a short period of time being unreachable, but for that amount of time, it's just unacceptable.

I'm sooooooo sorry you are having to go through this, today of all days, when you have such beautiful children you should be celebrating with. I will send prayers your way for your poor girl.



:


----------



## Chaos Ranch (May 13, 2007)

:



:



:

STILL unreachable. Still no word. Still don't know a thing. :no:

Here it is 20 minutes till 9 p.m. I still keep trying to call both the emergency number (which is her cell number) and the office number hoping to catach one of her assistants there or something... but no one will answer the phones.

I am miserable... absolutely hating this whole entire day.

Donnie told me he is going to stay home tomorrow and take me up to the vets office as soon as the kids get on the bus (at 7 a.m.) and we will sit there at her front door and find out exactly what's going on with my dog. This is horrible.

I will never ever use her again. I wish there was some place that regulates vets because I would file a major grievanace against her. There's no reason she can't contact me... or have an assistant contact me.

I want to know how my Katie Bug is doing... or if she's doing. I just can't understand how she doesn't realize this is battering the crud out of my emotions not knowing how my dog is doing. She's not just a dog... she's not just an animal... and I am NOT just a customer... I am that dog's best friend and she is my best friend and I want to know if she's ok.


----------



## Bassett (May 13, 2007)

What a ignorant person.



: What is she using for a brain. She surely doesn't take her job seriously or have any love for her patients. She would get a piece of my mind for sure. I am so sorry you are having to go through this. It would drive anyone up a wall. I hope desperately that your Katie is alright. Keep us posted.



:


----------



## AppyLover2 (May 13, 2007)

I can't even imagine what you've been going through not being able to find out what's happening. Not knowing is the worst thing in the world. Once we know something we can begin to deal with it, but the not knowing is absolute he!!. Please let us know. My prayers are with your girl.


----------



## MBhorses (May 13, 2007)

:no: i am so sorry about your dog. i sure hope she is okay. your vet would have to tell me why in the world she didn't call you. Thank the Lord our vet is good about calling anytime for us.

you all will be in our prayers and keep us posted.


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (May 13, 2007)

Kim,

I'm so sorry you have to go through this nightmare! What a very terrible experience! I truly hope everything is alright with your girl, and please keep us informed.


----------



## Chaos Ranch (May 13, 2007)

I don't feel like finding the smileys that are crying... they aren't crying enough for me.....

My friend (who's phone I used last night to call the vet) just tryed to call the vet for me at 5 after 9 and the vet picked right up.

My friend said "Hey.... this is a friend of Kim Claytons and you have her dog in there that she brought in last night and she's been trying to call you all day, I want to know how her dog is doing right now"....

After a few oks... and two allright I'll tell hers she hung up the phone and said

Katie died in the middle of the night last night.... she said when you come to get the body in the morning she'll tell you about the bloodwork.

All day long my Katie has been a body. A body? How can my Katie turn into a body and no one tell me? All day I have foolishly held out hope.... all day I though no news was good news. All day I've wanted to go get my Katie... a body.

This just is wrong... on too many levels. I have 9 babies out there that need their mommy...and one heart in here that needs her too. :no:

My beautiful Katie has gone over the rainbow bridge... and I would give anything I have if I could just get her to come back.....

Bye my Katie begger.... I'm so sorry I failed you.....I am going to do my best to raise up her 9 babies... you can see her little ones on my dogs page of my website... it's the little bitty ones at the very bottom of the page. ....


----------



## maplegum (May 13, 2007)

What a nightmare, I'm sorry it ended this way.


----------



## Jetiki (May 13, 2007)

((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))

I feel so bad for you.

Check with your State's Veterinary board you should be able to file a complaint with them. in the state of FL you can, may not be of much help but if you are seriously considering filing a complaint with this vet, there is also the better business bureau you can check with also.

Karen


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 13, 2007)

here are your crying faces... it was hard to find them through my own tears at reading your story but the least i could do for you




:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:

and a little something for the vet as well

:nono: :nono: :ugh: :ugh: :new_2gunsfiring_v1: :new_2gunsfiring_v1:

:saludando: Katie, your mama loved you



:



:


----------



## wade3504 (May 13, 2007)

I'd have to have someone else go pick her up tomorrow. i think I'd do some serious damage to that vet and I'm not that type of person but in a case like this I know I would. I'm so sorry for what happened. I'm so grateful that we have the vets we do for our small animals and large. I hope you find a much better one than this for the rest of your little ones. Definitely not the ending I expected. I figured that she wasn't all that concerned cause Katie was all right. It still wasn't right that she didn't call but like you were thinking I would have thought the same that no news is good news.

Amanda


----------



## nootka (May 14, 2007)

So shameful.

I'm sorry she's gone and I'm sorry that in such a situation that you were treated so callously and the lack of respect for Katie's life, your emotions are inexcusable.

(((((hugs)))))

Liz M.


----------



## Marty (May 14, 2007)

Kimmy, I am so sorry!

First I want to tell you that I do believe that she had a heat stroke.

They don't all necessarily shake etc. so I think that vet may have wasted your

money on what you could have done at home if she had bothered to

give you first aid instructions for heat stroke via phone. It would have saved

much time and maybe her life.

Next I have to tell you that I am DONE and FINISHED completely with being

the village idiot around here for vets that treat you like you are nothing.

A few years ago I was very mistreated (and my pony) by a vet and I reported

this action to the State Veternary board. Believe me, it's worth it.

You must put in writting every single thing that transpired and dates and times

while it is fresh in your mind. OH, and when you confront this vet, bring along a

tape recorder.

Then you send the letter, and tape if you have it.

It is much harder for the vet to defend her actions than it is for you to prove yours,

and unfortunately, you have the ultimate proof.

Don't let this get shoved under the carpet. You may just be able to save

someone else's animal for standing up in the name of Katie for what is right.

I am really so very sorry this has happened. I know those pups are going to be alright.


----------



## Mona (May 14, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Yes, it does sound like she was overheated. I cannot believe they never even returned your calls! :no:


----------



## Valerie (May 14, 2007)

I am so sorry Kim, this is just beyond words, and I'm sorry just doesn't seem to be enough.


----------



## iluvwalkers (May 14, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]i have been waiting for you to give an update...never thought i would read this :no: , i am so sorry for what has happened. Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Relic (May 14, 2007)

What a horrid experience to have to go through l feel so very very sad for you sorry never seems enough for the heartache you are going through now....crappy arse of a vet.


----------



## crponies (May 14, 2007)

Oh, Kim, I am so sorry you've had to go through this horrible experience and lost your beloved girl. I am praying for you and for the puppies.


----------



## Miniv (May 14, 2007)

Although it will never bring her back, I do hope you get some justice for your Katie and her pups.

For what it's worth, don't forget you do have witnesses to how you were treated.

MA


----------



## CAM (May 14, 2007)

My heart is breaking for you. I'm so sorry. :no:


----------



## Chaos Ranch (May 14, 2007)

Thank you all so much. This most certainly was not the way I thought it would be either.

I have cried until my head aches. I went out and got her puppies and brought them in. My friend said that Pixie's milk wouldn't have enough nutrients since she weaned her puppies 4 weeks ago. My husband left here at 11:30 without the slightest hesitation to drive 25 miles to wal mart to buy puppy formula, bottles, karo syrup, and baby wipes so we can take care of the babies. He's taking off work tomorrow to get my Katie for me and to go find me a couple of nanny goats that are milking. The lady I got my dogs from told me goats milk mixed 50/50 with water or pedialyte (sp?) is the best thing for them so instead of spending a fortune on canned goat milk or puppy formula he's just going to buy two nanny goats and we'll milk them.

I had a miserable mothers day, but not at all for lack of my family trying to make it good. They tried very hard to make it a good day for me, but there was just too much stacked against them this time. My mind and heart has been desperate for Katie all day. I am grateful to have a husband that will run to wal mart at nearly mid-night and help me feed 9 puppies every 3 hours.

Please keep good thoughts going for these babies. They're all I have left of Katie and I want to honor her by raising them up healthy and strong.

To many she was just a dog.... to many they are all just dogs... but to me, and to people like you forum members they are our family.... and I will spend what I don't have, get what I don't need, and invest my heart into something that could potentially break it just because I owe them at least that much because if we loved people the way our pets love us it would be a whole different world.

I have 2 other vets about 20 miles away and a really nice set of vets about 45 minutes away. I will be calling and visiting their offices and find one that values my pets well being more than they value the amount of numbers after the $ sign on the bill.


----------



## iluvwalkers (May 14, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]don't know if this will help but i am feeding UNIMILK right now, it is made by Calf-Manna and is called Manna Pro. it is milk replacer for puppies and other animals also. it came from the farm store and is easy to use and not very expensive. you probably have heard of it but was just a thought, good luck with the pups, NikkiManna Pro: Milk Replacer Recall Not Linked to Melamine Contamination by: Erin Ryder, News EditorMay 07 2007 Article # 9543[/SIZE]

Article Tools










The recall of a batch of milk replacer commonly used for foals is not related to the widespread pet food recalls, according to a report released by the company.

A batch of Unimilk milk replacer was withdrawn after customers reported that the formula turned light gray, rather than white, when mixed with water. Manufacturer Manna Pro worked with retailers to withdraw the affected lots.

"We have done extensive testing of the discolored Unimilk, and test results have not revealed any issues with this product beyond the color," the statement read. "It is worth noting that none of the ingredients of Chinese origin that have been implicated in the pet food recalls are used in our plants."

Lot codes for the affected batch are:

In 3.5-pound poly bags:


AB707AZ
AB707BZ
AB707CZ
AB708AZ
AB708BZ
AB708CZ
AB709AZ
AB709BZ
AB709CZ
AB710AZ
AB710BZ
AB710CZ
AB712AZ
AB712BZ
AB712CZ
In 10-pound paper bags:


A020707AZ
A020707BZ
A020807AZ
A020807BZ
A020907AZ
A020907AZ
A021007AZ
A021007BZ
A021207AZ
A021207BZ
Horse owners that purchased Unimilk from the affected batch should cut the lot code number off the bottom of the bag and throw the product out. Send the lot code to Manna Pro Products, 707 Spirit 40 Park Dr., Suite 150, Chesterfield, MO 63005, attn: Suze L. Include the receipt if possible. If no receipt is available, indicate where you bought the product and what you paid for it and the company will issue a refund.

Questions regarding the Unimilk recall can be directed to 866/489-1500.

Numerous pet food products have been recalled because of potential melamine contamination in wheat gluten and rice protein concentrate imported from China.

The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has maintained a list of recalled pet food products on its Web site. For answers to frequently asked questions concerning the recall, see the FDA Center for Veterinary Medicine Web site at www.fda.gov/cvm/MenuFoodRecallFAQ.htm.


----------



## MiniforFaith (May 14, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear about what you have been threw.. They are not just dogs, they are family. That vet needs to be :new_2gunsfiring_v1: :new_2gunsfiring_v1: I can't believe that it took as long as it did to find out about your poor girl.. :no: Wish I was closer, I would help with the round the clock feedings..Just wanted to let you know that you are in my thoughts and prayers...




:



:


----------



## Sonya (May 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I would of never guessed that this was going to happen. I was more leaning to the side that because she hadn't bothered to call that maybe everything was ok.

I'm so sorry....((big hugs))...and prayers for you and Katies's pups.


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2007)

Oh, Kim! I can't even imagine :no: :no: :no: I am so sorry :no: :no: :no: I'm just reading this this morning and was hoping everything would turn out okay for Katie Bug. I understand that dogs are not just dogs -- for use they are FAMILY.


----------



## lvponies (May 14, 2007)

I am so very sorry!! My heart is breaking for you and Katie!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (May 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the torment you've gone through; first by not being able to find out what was happening, and then by having the worst possible news thrown at you. I agree that you should report her to the board of veterinary registration. I also think I would be seriously considering sending a "letter to the editor" of my local paper. You wouldn't be able to name names but you sure would be able to draw attention to such unprofessional behavior. Her callous disregard of your love for Katie is unforgivable.

Anyone who thinks a dog is just a dog is missing so much love in their life.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 14, 2007)

Kim, I am so sorry to hear what happened. I just read the completel post and sure didnt expect to hear this. Report this vet to the state board, there is no reason for doing what she did. Anyone who thinks that a pet is just some ANIMAL dont know what they are missing and has never experienced the joy of coming home to wet nose kisses, a wagging tail, a whinny or a bray, our pets love us and we love them back unconditionally. Corinne


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (May 14, 2007)

Kim, I am so sorry for your loss. Your Katie was a beauty. Actually I am impressed with all your dogs. Hugs sent your way.

Angie


----------



## MBhorses (May 14, 2007)

:no: i am so sorry for your loss of katie. we will be praying for her puppies.

please keep us posted.


----------



## justjinx (May 14, 2007)

Kim, i am so sorry for your loss! jennifer


----------



## Marylou (May 14, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Am also furious at the person who calls herself a Vet. I agree, pursue it. Don't pay her a dime. She did nothing to earn her fee.



:


----------



## Denali (May 14, 2007)

Kim,

I am so sorry for the loss of your girl!! I am just shocked by the unbelievable behavior of that vet!! I would definitely file complaints with the Better Business Bureau, your State Vet and the AVMA. I know you are grieving your sweet girl and hope the puppies are thrive for you.

Oh, just a side note, UNIMILK has a recall on it right now, so I would steer clear of that.

Vicki


----------



## Chamomile (May 14, 2007)

OH I am so sorry to hear about this!! This is just awful. I would definately tell EVERYONE I know about this vet and also check into the Better Business Bureau and see if you can file a complaint. This is absolutely unacceptable behavior and she should be totally ashamed of herself. We have a vet in this area that would act just like this. She even killed a miniature horse colt last year. He was brought in for a routine eye surgery, to get his eyelashes out of his eye ( I know, I would have just went out and rolled the eyelash out of his eye but the owner wanted the surgery) anyway, the vet gased the foal and the foal died. AND this gal still uses this vet!! :ugh: :ugh:



:



: So please tell EVERYONE you know and everyone you don't know!! Sigh.....


----------



## SunQuest (May 14, 2007)

Kim,

I am so sorry that you had this happen. But please, you didn't fail your girl. This was not your fault in the least. I had something similar happen with one of my mom's huskies when I was dog sitting them. But in my case the vet was in constant contact with me. But my poor girl just couldn't fight what ever it was. But the description sounded very much like your girls. Lethargic to the point they won't wake up and panting.

Anyway, many hugs to you. As for the way the vet treated you, you can get copies of the cell phone records showing when the calls were made so you can prove how often you tried to get ahold of that vet. And definately file a complaint for the lack of communications with you.

As for the puppies, definately suppliment them with formula or goats milk. But for their mental disposition, I would think that it may be good if they have an adoptive mom like your other female around so that they get that motherly love that they still need, and since your other female is so good about being a surrogate, why not let her do what she can to help? As long as she holds her weight and it isn't detrimental to her health, I would think it would be postitive for your pups. It will also give you a break as well.

Again, many hugs to you.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 14, 2007)

I agree, I would leave the puppies with Pixie and supplement as necessary to make sure they get enough. There is no substitute for a mother's love and you are lucky to have a surrogate mom available!

I'm so sorry this happened. The vet was highly unprofessional not to call and let you know, I hope it was because she was dreading telling you rather than because she didn't care. It was still awful no matter what her reason! I can't imagine being in your place. I think I too would have tried using a different phone to call her. In this age of caller ID it's far too easy to avoid someone if you don't want to talk to them...calling on a different number like your friend's phone is the way to see if that's what's going on.

Prayers for you, Katie Bug, her puppies, and your family. What a tragedy.

Leia


----------



## Reble (May 14, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss, but I have learned not to leave our pets at the vets if at all possible, we found out with our beloved King after hit by a car years ago, that if we had of left him there which the vet wanted would be left alone all night and maybe checked in only once after supper, until someone came in the next morning. At least he was not alone and on a cold cement.

We insisted on seeing where they where putting him and with tears in our eyes said NO WAY we are bringing him home and taking our chances. The Vet did not believe he would make it through the night. Which he did not.

Vets should be more caring and tell the truth when leaving your beloved animals in their care.

I had one vet one time take my dog home with her over the weekend and not even charge us extra.

Unfortunate do not find these kind of Vets anymore, just a Job to most....

Again sorry for your loss...




: I sure would be asking questions. Which I believe at this time is hard and not going to bring Katie back. I hope those 9 puppies are doing OK with another bitch raising them.

I sure would not be paying the bill........ :new_shocked:

Thinking of you and those precious 9 puppies...


----------



## Minimor (May 14, 2007)

Sorry to hear Katie is gone. I'm curious to know what her blood work showed. My first thought when you described her condition was calcium deficiency--that seems to affect dogs so quickly. That's a shame the vet treated you so unprofessionally.


----------



## Reble (May 14, 2007)

Also would like to mention we had a collie bitch with pups at 4 weeks old taken away and 6 orphan pups at 4 days old raise a second litter. The 4 day old puppies mom was hit by a car, and we drove an hour to bring them here. Lady had 7 pups she was raising. They did alot better on her than with just us.

Bring the bitch in with the pups, keep pups on a heating pad and put cheeze whiz or peanut butter on their butts, and also get High Cal to give to pups from the vet. Hope everything works out, email if you would like more help? [email protected]

Bless your heart



:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (May 14, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Of course she was not just a dog she was your companion and friend I understand that to most of use our dogs are our best friends. I am just very very sorry


----------



## Pepipony (May 14, 2007)

I'd have to go myself to pick her up, and hope the office was full of people, then ask for my dog 'ya know, the one that you let die then wouldnt take my calls for over a day' grrrrrr

I am SO , so very sorry you are dealing with this. Do make sure when you file a complaint with the Vet board, that you clearly state how often you called and got no response, then had a friend call and voila, an answer. Sometimes I hate caller ID. This Vet needs to be avoided. Sorry woman she is for avoiding your calls. Seems to me she thought she had reason to avoid you.

Hugs hon.


----------



## minisaremighty (May 14, 2007)

:no: I'm sooooo sorry for the heck you've gone through and for the loss of your dog and not even knowing she was gone for soooooo many hours after the fact. The fact that your vet gave this personal info to another person and NOT you is most likely a violation. I found this information for you. You HAVE to file a complaint about this vet. Be sure to get written testimony from your friends who have been in contact with the vet, also. The State website is down, but I was able to get this information:

*Complaints Against Veterinarians:*

If you have a *complaint* *against* a licensee, you must call the Board office and request an "Official *Complaint* Form". 

Persons wishing to *file* a *complaint* *against* a licensed *veterinarian* may do so by completing the form furnished by the Board. The *complaint* should contain detailed information (names, dates, etc.) on what events occurred that appeared to involve unethical or unprofessional conduct by a *veterinarian*; a copy of the patient's medical record should be submitted with the *complaint*.

The owner of the animal must *file* the *complaint* - the Board cannot accept a *complaint* filed by a second party.

A *complaint* must be filed within one year from the time the incident occurred until the time the *complaint* is filed.

After the *complaint* is received in the Board office, the *veterinarian* is required to respond in writing and instructed to forward all pertinent medical documents for the Board's review.

Upon receipt of the *veterinarian's* answer, the matter is placed on the agenda of the next meeting of the Board and the members are sent all the information pertaining to the case. The Board members read and study the information so they can have informed discussions at the meeting and make the necessary decisions on the cases before them at that time.

After the meeting, the complainant is notified in writing of the Board's decision in the case.

Location AR Veterinary Board

P.O. Box 8505

Little Rock, AR 72215

Ph:501-224-2836

Fax:501-224-1100

Good luck with those precious little ones. What a great hubby you have



:


----------



## ~Karen~ (May 14, 2007)

Oh no :~( My heart is crying for you right now. I'm so upset for you that that vet was so cruel to not even call to tell you on her own about your Katie Bug. That was just down right mean! I thought veterinarians did their jobs out of their love for animals. If I didn't know any better, it sounds like she just didn't want to be bothered with possibly having to go to the clinic and meet you there and help you. OHHHHHH!!!!!! It just makes me SOOOOO MAD!!!!! How fortunate you are to have an adoptive mother dog.

I am so sorry. {{{{HUGS}}}}

~Karen


----------



## Chaos Ranch (May 14, 2007)

minisaremighty said:


> *Complaints Against Veterinarians:*
> 
> If you have a *complaint* *against* a licensee, you must call the Board office and request an "Official *Complaint* Form".
> 
> ...



Thank you so very much for this information. I really do appreciate it.

I'm just... I am just exhausted. It has been a nightmare since the first minute I found Katie in her condition. I know many of you are going to be upset with me... but I was sitting there in total disbelief at what Donnie came out of the vets office telling me.... I am so ashamed of myself.... she charged me

$195. 95 ... she already had 100. deposit and I had the other 100. that was supposed to pay on my husbands truck payment. I was shocked and so mad I felt like throwing up. I mechanically handed him the 100 and just sat there doing my best to keep myself from going in and raising trouble that would end up costing me more for bail. I can't beliebe it.

Top it off....she said she GUESSES it was a massive infection.... her words are "I dont know if it's her milk, if it was her puppies, or what it was... but it must have been an infection". :new_shocked:

NO WAY. It wasn't. She had no fever, no nothing. She was healthy, eating, drinking, pooping, peeing, and being just her normal happy self. She wasn't sick. She said her major organs tested to be in really good shape. Her bloodwork came back clean.

I would bet my house that she just IV'd the dog at 10:30 that night and went home to let her get some fluids. Figured if she made it through the night she'd test her on her morning rounds. I doubt she tested her for anything. I can't help it. I don't trust her and I just feel like throwing up all over the place at what's gone on. It's wrong... it's just wrong.

I have ran all over God's creation today trying to find a goat. My windshield of my truck got hit by a rock from a gravel truck this morning and it hit the vet edge of the drivers side and by the time we made it to town it had split 15" across the windshield right in the drivers view. I called insurance...thank goodness they're going to replace it with no deductable. They've hired a company to come to my husbands workplace and right there in the parking lot they're take out the broken one, and replace it with a brand new one. Who knew?

Anyway... I slept about 45 minutes this morning and got the kids up and me and my husband fed the puppies. One doesn't really want to eat. He bought that Hartz puppy milk formula in the powdered form. When we got back to feed the blue merle still didn't want to eat.

My friend an hour away got me a milking goat and we're going to go over there and get the goat, she's going to start my puppies on antibiotics just to be safe, start them on the nanny milk, and give my other 10 pups their shots for me.

Donnie's taking the kids to his moms and we're taking Katie and the puppies over there and she's going to be buried next to her great-grandmother on the hill she was born on. I can't help it... and it's sickening... but I don't trust that vet. My friend worked in a vet's office for years and she knows what to look for. I'm going to have her open the bag they put Katie in and examine her to see what she thinks.

Some of my puppies are eating well... some are not. Thank you all so much for the advice and I really really do appreciate every bit of it and will use it to help raise up these babies. Please continue to send prayers and positive thoughts for the puppies. I just want to do right by them and take care of them the vet best I can and now I'm honestly a little nervous and scared to trust another vet.

Once I get a little rest and can get my head to think clearly I will be calling that number and requesting a complaint form from them and I will most certainly file a complaint. She may not have been able to save Katie, and I'm not angry with her for not being able to save her...sometimes it's just too late to save them.... I am very angry with her for not contacting me...for not leaving a message about Katie's condition when she called my friend's phone...for avoiding my calls all day and all night long.... that was very cruel.

I apologise if I forgot to answer a question, or if I am barely making sence. I've been rung through and through and I am exhausted and emotionally zapped right now.

I will update on the puppies soon.

Again, thank you all so very very much for the encouragement and kind words.... I am getting my babies ready to make the trip over to my friends house. I'm pretty sure she's going to keep some of them for me to help me raise them. She's done if for 15 years and I really trust her to help me and these babies.


----------



## Miniv (May 14, 2007)

Kim,

You're doing the best you can........hang in there. Keep us posted on how the little ones are doing.

Personally, although the vet didn't deserve to be paid, it's probably good you did. That way she couldn't come back at you saying the reason why you filed a complaint was because you didn't want to pay.

Keep all your records. The lab report, blood work, etc........

In my opinion, the woman was negligent of care AND cruel to the owner!

MA


----------



## lvponies (May 14, 2007)

Did the vet give you a receipt detailing what tests and what care Katie was given? Hang on to that and once you've settled down and gotten some rest, write everything down that happened over the weekend. Make note of the symptoms you observed in Katie. Keep your phone bills once they come in to detail the calls you made to the vet. Take pix of the puppies as they are right now. You can attach all of this to the complaint. I'm glad you're going to file the complaint. What this vet did was just so totally heartless!!!


----------



## Reble (May 14, 2007)

: & good thoughts coming your way.

Do not back down on the complaint, I put in a complaint about Quest and they paid for all my Vet bills and autopsy. It had to be done within 12 hours.

Never brought my gelding back. But Wrong is just Wrong :new_shocked:


----------



## shortymisty (May 14, 2007)

First, I am so sorry this has happened. Prayers to you and those little puppies. This vet disregarding your dog, your feelings and the fact that she had nine babies waiting on their mother to return. Calling like that, she knew you were calling and disregarded that. Also she knew the dog had puppies and she should have at least considered them and to notify you ASAP so you could make arrangements for nutrition for the pups. I'd definitely report her, and immediately, this is inexcusable. Might have been just a dog to others, but to you, me and most people on this board, they are family.

Sending you prayers from NC

Tracy


----------



## twister (May 14, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of your friend and companion and sickened by the treatment you had from this so called vet, she should have her license revoked. Prayers and hugs coming your way, hoping that the pups are thriving.



:

Yvonne


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 15, 2007)

:no: I'm so very sorry. Sorry that you lost your precious Katie and sorry that you had to be put through the traumatic experience of working with this totally unprofessional, unsympathetic, poor excuse for a vet. There is no good reason in the world that things should have happened like this. No one deserves this type of mistreatment.

Nothing can bring back Katie, but she lives on in her pups and your wonderful memories of her.


----------



## tigeresss (May 15, 2007)

Firstly I am so, so, so incredibly sorry for you. My heart truly goes out to you and your pups and your family, I will be thinking of you.

I felt (and still feel) the need to vomit while reading your story and can't believe a vet would do this. I would DEFFINATELY file any and all complaints possible ASAP. This is absolutely DISGUSTING behavior and I would not at all go down without a fight. This vet is irresponsible, unprofessional and needs her license revoked.

*hugs*



:


----------



## Just Us N Texas (May 15, 2007)

Do Not take her word for what tests she did, bloodwork, etc., but ask for proof! If she can't produce any, then also add that to the complaint! Then, if at all possible, have Katie's body autopsied. You would know more about what happened to Katie, and it would give you more peace of mind. Some states do autopsies for free, others charge a minimal price, and others are expensive. If you could, please have this done. It could help you in the future if you plan to breed again.

A friend here, had a half grown goat she had raised from 10 days old. The goat is about 1/2 grown. One night at about 7 she was fine, running around, playing. The next morning the kid was dead, laying by the water tank, and was bloated terribly. She could not get her (our) vet to autopsy her, or anything. We will soon be changing vets. Just found a new one about 40 minutes away, and I like him after only a brief meeting. Met him at a rabies shots clinic.

Please go out and interview new veterinarians. Hopefully, this one won't be around much longer once you get your complaints in to the proper authorities!

My heart goes out to you and your family for your loss.


----------



## hrselvr728 (May 15, 2007)

I know you've been through a lot already, but if you haven't buried the dog already, you might want to consider getting a necropsy (animal autopsy). They can tell you what the dog died of and it might help in filing a complaint or taking action against the vet for negligence.


----------



## Boinky (May 15, 2007)

i agree..a necropsy is called for to find out cause of death. I also thought of calcium deficiency as well.

I also think a complaint should be filed... she didn't REALLY try to contact you... she left a message through your friend but was not available to take your calls..ect..she might as well have left a message even if ti was bad news than to let you wait all that time!

Your best bet is to MAKE your own formula. goats milk is really the best but you can used canned milk, powdered milk ect (powdered is far cheaper and same thing really). I'd have to look u[p my recipee but my vets said it's really better than anything you c an buy. I THINK it was 2 egg yolks, 2 tbs of caro, 6 drops of baby poly-vit-al and two tbs of oil. I've raised 3 litters of puppies either partially or in whole using this and had excellent results. I'm afraid you will find it will indeed be hard to get pups to switch to bottle feeding after nursing. you kind of have to FORCE them. I've also found the puppy nipples you buy for bottles...DONT' WORK..lol i've had the best luck using human baby nipples! You also raise aussies so you'd probably be ok with a regular sized nipple but i've found with mini aussies or "runts" if you get premie sized they work best..and can also be used on the larger pups. Your pups are a week old now so your through the most critical part. you can add baby rice cerial to their milk formula to help fill them up some and you should be able to start getting them on puppy food mush in a week or so... it's disheartening and alot of work but mom got the first week out of the way..about one more to go!


----------



## yankee_minis (May 16, 2007)

Very very very sorry


----------

